# jail/prison



## mikefwt (Dec 16, 2010)

OK, so over the past year, ive gotten myself into a bit of trouble that could possibly land me in jail for three to six months. Thankfully, i acquired a bomb lawyer and the charges were just recently dropped with me having to do things like community service and some other stuff that i had to have completed for the charges to actually be dropped. 

Rewind a couple months and i was ticketed for something that has a max penality of 20 days in the slammer. I highly doubt i will get that, as all i have to go is pay a 160 dollar fine and im done with it. 

In that year time span, i developed an intense fear of going to jail. Rather i should say prison. And i dont mean 3 to 6 in a county jail or at a prison farm two counties over. I mean doing TIME in the big house. Its literally turned into my worst nightmare. I have dreams about going to prison and they are the worst that ive ever had. In those dreams i dont get shanked on the yard or raped in the shower; im there for a long time. It never occured to me what i actually did to be in prison but i was always going to be there for a long, long time. And thats whats really terrifies me about prison. Knowing one day that you'll get out, but youre going to miss out on 10, 15, 20, maybe even 30 years of you're life. Hell, even 5 years or a year is awful.

But also in that past couple of months or maybe weeks, im not too sure, I have also devolped this fantasy to want to experience PRISON on a very small scale. Maybe a year or two, as my only two experiences in jail add up to a total of about 36 hours. I dont know why i have that feeling and i haven't quite figured out what it means to me. I guess maybe to see what its like. Maybe to prove my fears right or wrong or maybe to conquer them?

MY QUESTION TO YOU is how long have to spent time in the slammer? And i dont mean about that time you got locked up in podunk for riding trains. Thats stupid shit i dont care about. Have many of you out there reading this done a couple months? A Year? Two years? And if you dont mind talking about it, what did you do that time for. I think you all get the point of the question.


----------



## shaggydope (Dec 16, 2010)

i did 7 months back in 2006 for felony drug possession. it wasn't too bad since they ended up asking me if i wanted to be a trustee and i got to work so it made the time not suck as bad and i worked in the kitchen and got to eat whatever i wanted to.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 16, 2010)

ive done a few month stints for things from felony embezzlement to drug possession. longest was two months, not too bad though. got some good reading in.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 16, 2010)

got a month for a dui but I was allowed to do it in weekends... wish I had just done straight time. I was really hard to have to turn yourself in week after week all summer long until I had served all my time.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 17, 2010)

there is a big difference between county jail and prison, and from state to state. i have done 2- 6 month stints in county lock-up. it sucks.... where i am at any sentance less than one year is county. over a year and it is prison. i have been told that prison time is better than county time. you get an actual job, for which you get paid (albeit not much) and it helps take up your time and distracts y, and you get more food (not better, but more). the only thing that i can say for sure is that i will take time in jail over probation any fucking time! i will also sit out any fine they give me. fuck giving them money the gov't already takes too much.

if ya really want to get put in jail, make it worth it and hit a cop. then kick him while he is down. that'll get ya the prison expierience ya want. oh yea spit or piss on them too, they really like that.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 17, 2010)

dmac66 said:


> the only thing that i can say for sure is that i will take time in jail over probation any fucking time! i will also sit out any fine they give me. fuck giving them money the gov't already takes too much.
> .



completely agreed. I'm never throwing away money on bail again cuz now I know I can add those days to time served and I'd much rather do an extra month in jail over 2 years probation.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 17, 2010)

Jail fucking sucks in my opinion and personally Id rather throw them a few bucks then get locked up..they get everything in the end anyhow. Ive been in twice and there is no worse feeling for me personally that being confined by someone else. All it does is remind me how not free I really am and pisses me off.
Most barriers in life are psychological, but jail was the one thing where for once I really had no choice or control....fuck that shit. Money means fuck all to me, other than a means to travel, so if I personally had to chose between being down a few buck or locked up, Id ditch the coin. 
I was on probation once in highschool, wasn't that bad...they came by the school every so often to make sure I was being a good boy..never experienced it as an adult.
To be honest though the worst shit is the record. I tried to come to the US and got denied at the fucking boarder. I was flying to South America from New York with an airline that doesn't even come to Canada. So Had to by ticket from Toronto and lost the money for that ticket....fucking piss off, and then coming home I got the 5th fucking degree.....so its not like you just do your time then get on with it cause some of this shit lingers and the fact that it RECORDED really gets to me too....


----------



## catingeorgia (Dec 17, 2010)

done about 4 years total time with the most bein 8 months in the county. to be honest most of the shit was because of dope or stemmed from it. dope cases, assult, theft. you do a lot of dumb shit as a dope addict only to get older and tired of runnin all the damn time and suddenly find yourself tired of it. i dont mean smokin weed and drinkin beers but bangin dog, melt, and glass...shit like that.

i used to have those dreams about doin significant amounts of time and wake up thinkin "fuck!!!"...i think i had them because doin time fuckin drains your life and is something that will stress you out enough to dream about it. probably because i was runnin too or had somethin i did that i should worry about. anyways not much you can do to stop that shit except quit bein stupid and gettin high...not that its what your doin just sayin...thats what i did haha


----------



## mikefwt (Dec 17, 2010)

dmac, ill keep that in mind for the next time i run into a copper.

i also agree with you and wize on this but i think im going to have to side with wizehop, i hate even the idea of jail and id much rather shell out a pretty penny than spend any time locked up. but also, by now i also wouldnt mind doing the time because im broke and cant afford any more court shits.

i'll write more about this later since im pressed for time. its my bunny's birfday and its time to cut the cake. btw its a carrot cake!


----------



## wizehop (Dec 17, 2010)

The only other thing on this Im going to say which is more in the direction of the system than jail. It all comes down to money, if you can afford to pay for lawyers, youll get out of most shit easily. If your broke you have no choice but to take the rap. And Layers are soo fucking expensive and they do shit, but you gotta have one...One of the supreme court justices up here made a comment about 8 months ago stating " Most people cannot afford justice" basically laying it all out for us.
The one things I notice about government lawyers (called the crown up here), there mindless drones just pushing paper. Its so funny how most of them think they have gone far in life, but the more time I spent in court the more I saw just how mindless it all is..there is no sole in the system.
I think Id even cope better with being locked up if there was someone to be mad at, but everyone is a nothing part of something bigger. Worst still they blindly follow along with passion.

Anyhow Im going off onto an unrelated rant. Bottom line here is the system has no respect for the individual, so as an individual you shouldn't respect the system. Going to jail is playing into there hands, they get more cash out of you in jail than they do paying a fine. Especially considering how jails are privatized down there.
Obviously the trick is to not get caught for anything, but if you do the best choice is to make things as difficult and bog it all down as much as possible. Every day in Jail is a day lost, I dont care how bad life may be on the outside.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 18, 2010)

well wizehop you are right about them making money on you while you are in jail. douglass county nebraska gets 155$ a day subsity from the fed gov't for each person in jail. explains why they just doubled the size of the county jail, and it is always ALWAYS, full to near capacity. they keep ya in as long as they can. let's see 180 days times 155$ a day,,, the bastards! but it is just time and i have lots of that.


----------

